# My new Shrimp Pattern



## blaminack

Here is a pattern that I am working on.


----------



## HisName

I would bite it because it looks so real.

are you going to put fish or shrimp juice in a Windex bottle and spray it on before each cast?


----------



## Boboe

That's a great looking fly. What do the fish think of it?


----------



## blaminack

So far I have found no need. When fished the bite has been total reaction strikes on sight.


----------



## blaminack

Here is a pic of the hook down version and it's results.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152421222648304&l=77bf52cb80


----------



## panhandleslim

That is an awesome fly pattern. It almost looks like you put clear on a real shrimp. 

What are the legs made from? Realistic colors.


----------



## Fisherdad1

looks great! is the color on the carapace marker or something embedded in the epoxy (is it epoxy??).


----------



## ThaFish

That is beyond impressive… Don't think I could ever tie anything that realistic. Phenomenal work man!


----------



## barefootin

Wow! Recipe?


----------



## Jason

Yepper....that joker looks REAL!!! Oughta slay em w/ that un!!!


----------



## what's for lunch?

pass the cocktail sauce!


----------



## steelhead

Damn ... looks like the real deal. I'd be afraid to fish it. It should be in a display case.


----------



## TeaSea

If you haven't already you should make a youtube video of making it. Looks very life like!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies

That's impressive.


----------



## blaminack

Thanks for the responses. It is an easy tie but TIME CONSUMING. Simple materials as well. More info soon to come.


----------



## lucky

Alright, stop tickling our ass with a feather lets see a how to..


----------



## a

Damn nice fly!….send me a couple?..lol


----------



## jeubank3

very nice tie. i'll eagerly await the turorial


----------



## WhyMe

I'll get the buttermilk and the corn meal. Fried Shrimp.
Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mike Moore

Impressive!


----------



## SHunter

That is just incredibly realistic. We just bought some fly casing rods and reels to try out the sport. Don't recall seeing any in the store like that.


----------



## blaminack

Thanks SHunter. Nope they aren't in stores.


----------



## a

my new secret weapon!

thank you sir!


----------



## FurBurger

UV cement rules.


----------



## blaminack

I have tried UV Cements, but not on this fly. I wonder what the durability would be like compared to 2ton Epoxy?


----------



## FurBurger

Loon "thick" UV glue is hard as bricks


----------



## fishmagician

*Your doing GREAT*

That shimp imitation is super, did you pick that up at Win-Dixi? Not kidding my hats off to you for tying that. I'll be down there in a month or so...would you sell a couple of those???Serious!:thumbup:


----------



## blaminack

fishmagician said:


> That shimp imitation is super, did you pick that up at Win-Dixi? Not kidding my hats off to you for tying that. I'll be down there in a month or so...would you sell a couple of those???Serious!:thumbup:


Hit me up on Email. [email protected]


----------

